# What's the current best bang for the buck on Fish Locators??



## paper (Jun 19, 2017)

I relocated my regular fishing boat to my wife's home in Kentucky, and now I'm missing it and want something cheap for small lake/small river fishing here in IL/WI.. A friend offered a nice, older 12' aluminum (can't remember the brand) fishing boat in good shape.. It's on a decent trailer, and wears an old 9.5hp Johnson that runs great..
There's no electrics on the boat, so I'm going to slap a transom mount trolling motor (one lake I fish is "No gas motor") and I'd like to have a way to know how deep I am and marking fish is a plus..

So (yes, I'm getting to the point, now) I'm looking for a generic fish locator to mount on this.. Something cheap, but well made, and I don't need a lot of frills. I don't NEED color, or anything other than it telling me my depth and if there's fish under me..

I don't want temporary, and I don't want a bobber style.. Just something to mount and wire..

Suggestions?? Anyone have something they've got laying around after an upgrade?


----------



## jethro (Jun 19, 2017)

Bass Pro sells a Lowrance Hook 3 for like $89. They are nice devices.


----------



## paper (Jun 19, 2017)

jethro said:


> Bass Pro sells a Lowrance Hook 3 for like $89. They are nice devices.



Thanks!! I've been searching and I've also found Humminbird 197C for decent prices.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 19, 2017)

There is a Facebook group for second hand Humminbird​ and Minn Kota products - best bang for your buck is probably $200 for a 798 with side imaging.

If this link doesn't work let me know and I'll get one from on the PC at home tonight:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1580502212193176?view=info&ref=m_notif&notif_t=commerce_interesting_product


----------



## paper (Jun 19, 2017)

I appreciate the thought and link, but I don't facebook and don't have any interest in starting.


----------



## rich250 (Jun 20, 2017)

jethro said:


> Bass Pro sells a Lowrance Hook 3 for like $89. They are nice devices.


x2 that's what I have and it's great for just your basic info, depth, fish, water temp etc.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, you can get a $1,000.00 (ten years ago) Fishfinder today for $100.00. Go get 'em.

richg99
p.s. By the way, your location MUST be near where we spent the better part of 14 years during the summers. 2000 until 2013. We were on McCullom Lake (McHenry) for 5 years; then Lake Como, across from Lake Geneva for a couple of years, and finished out in Leisure Village in Fox Lake until 2013. Did some fun and successful fishing on Silver Lake in Geneva County WI. Used to keep my boat there, on the water. RG


----------



## paper (Jun 20, 2017)

richg99 said:


> p.s. By the way, your location MUST be near where we spent the better part of 14 years during the summers. 2000 until 2013. We were on McCullom Lake (McHenry) for 5 years; then Lake Como, across from Lake Geneva for a couple of years, and finished out in Leisure Village in Fox Lake until 2013. Did some fun and successful fishing on Silver Lake in Geneva County WI. Used to keep my boat there, on the water. RG



I'm a bit West of there, North of Rockford, South of Beloit..

Originally from the HUGE metropolis of Juda, WI.. 

Headed to Madison tomorrow night to possibly pick up a one year old Humminbird 197C for $50.. Gentleman upgraded..


----------



## DaleH (Jun 20, 2017)

FWIW I love the Humminbird WIDE screen models ... I *despise fishfinders *that display the info in a portrait or vertical presentation.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2017)

Side imaging - any way you can get it. Once you've used it a basic down scan will never feel sufficient again.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Pretty good deal for $50.00. 

Have fun and enjoy!

richg99


----------



## paper (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Rich!
This old boat is in really good condition and the motor is really clean.. Trailer is solid.. Should be a fun project, and I'm thinking a good cleaning and painting, inside and out, would bring a smile to my face to boot.. (or is that boat?) :wink:


----------



## gnappi (Jun 20, 2017)

paper said:


> I relocated my regular fishing boat to my wife's home in Kentucky, and now I'm missing it and want something cheap for small lake/small river fishing here in IL/WI.. A friend offered a nice, older 12' aluminum (can't remember the brand) fishing boat in good shape.. It's on a decent trailer, and wears an old 9.5hp Johnson that runs great..
> There's no electrics on the boat, so I'm going to slap a transom mount trolling motor (one lake I fish is "No gas motor") and I'd like to have a way to know how deep I am and marking fish is a plus..
> 
> So (yes, I'm getting to the point, now) I'm looking for a generic fish locator to mount on this.. Something cheap, but well made, and I don't need a lot of frills. I don't NEED color, or anything other than it telling me my depth and if there's fish under me..
> ...



If that $50 deal fell through, the Garmin Striker 4 is pretty good at $109 at West Marine. I mounted my transducer on the stern with a piece of starboard screwed into the plywood stern plate... no holes below the waterline.


----------



## paper (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll find out tomorrow night, but thanks for the suggestions and the mounting hint!!! =D>


----------

